# ticking noise and slight engine vibration after oil change



## CRAKZOR (May 18, 2016)

hello i just got an oil change, and at first i noticed the smell of oil in the cabin which went away. I checked under the hood and heard a ticking noise with engine at idle. Also there is a slight vibration that slightly shakes the engine and the k&n intake i have on. Could this be a problem with the oil used? I was using dealership semi-syn oil and i just went to valvoline for full synthetic they put in

its a 2014 ls automatic with 48k miles


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

CRAKZOR said:


> hello i just got an oil change, and at first i noticed the smell of oil in the cabin which went away. I checked under the hood and heard a ticking noise with engine at idle. Also there is a slight vibration that slightly shakes the engine and the k&n intake i have on. Could this be a problem with the oil used? I was using dealership semi-syn oil and i just went to valvoline for full synthetic they put in


Did you check your engine oil level by any chance?

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## CRAKZOR (May 18, 2016)

pacolino said:


> Did you check your engine oil level by any chance?
> 
> Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


hi ya it said 100% now 99% after driving to work

on the info display

and full on the dipstick


----------



## CRAKZOR (May 18, 2016)

more information: my buds say the noise is normal and its normal for engine to vibrate slightly. I cant really hear the noise when the hood is closed but i dont remember the ticking ever happening before either


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

CRAKZOR said:


> hi ya it said 100% now 99% after driving to work
> 
> on the info display


Oh no my friend, check it physically on oil dipstick.

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## CRAKZOR (May 18, 2016)

pacolino said:


> Oh no my friend, check it physically on oil dipstick.
> 
> Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


ya its full on the dipstick light clear orange/yellow color


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

CRAKZOR said:


> hi ya it said 100% now 99% after driving to work
> 
> on the info display
> 
> and full on the dipstick


They may screwed something to your engine at the oil change facility.

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Overbuilt (Jan 13, 2017)

Which engine do you have? If you have a 1.4L turbo I would go back to the 5w30 dexos (I think that's the recommended weight) as stated in the owner's manual. There is a blurb that specifically says running another type of oil will cause problems and they also won't warranty it. As far as oil goes I'm not smarter than GM, I will run what they say to run in the manual.


----------



## CRAKZOR (May 18, 2016)

Overbuilt said:


> Which engine do you have? If you have a 1.4L turbo I would go back to the 5w30 dexos (I think that's the recommended weight) as stated in the owner's manual. There is a blurb that specifically says running another type of oil will cause problems and they also won't warranty it. As far as oil goes I'm not smarter than GM, I will run what they say to run in the manual.


hi it's 1.8L. oil place put in full synthetic dexos idk type right now


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Ticking is the injectors and purge valve. It's normal and much quieter with the hood closed.

Yes, 4 cylinders shake at idle. If it's running MUCH differently than before, make sure the oil cap is put on correctly...a vacuum leak can cause them to feel very rough at idle.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

jblackburn said:


> If it's running MUCH differently than before, make sure the oil cap is put on correctly...a vacuum leak can cause them to feel very rough at idle.


And the dipstick is seated properly.


----------



## Overbuilt (Jan 13, 2017)

I had a 2014 base 1.8L manual and I never heard a peep out of any of it, let alone any vibration. If this were my car and it were me I would drive right up to a dealer and have them do a oil and filter change. Now if the oil cap isn't on correctly that's obviously a quick fix, otherwise that's what I would do.

I wonder if there is a chance they put on the wrong size oil filter? I don't know much else to add since you noticed it immediately after the oil change. The smell you experienced is probably a little spillage and that I would consider normal. The key is it hasn't come back.


----------



## CRAKZOR (May 18, 2016)

idle is normal its not shaking


----------



## CRAKZOR (May 18, 2016)

ima go back to the oil place tmrw they might know, and later to teh dealership 

its a 2014 ls automatic with 48k miles


----------



## CRAKZOR (May 18, 2016)

i was able to capture a video of it


----------



## Overbuilt (Jan 13, 2017)

I hear the tick from the fuel injectors but I also hear intermittent knocking. Mine didn't sound anything like that at any point of my ownership.


----------



## CRAKZOR (May 18, 2016)

oh i just hear the ticking


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

CRAKZOR said:


> i was able to capture a video of it


Sounds like a normal Ecotec to me.


----------

